# Insane Double Bass (Video)



## Carrion (Jan 25, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IRQKMkOuDG4

George Kollias of Nile


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn that guy is SICK!!!!


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a pretty insane amount of ambidextrosity for sure.


----------



## RonGriff (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow. sick indeed.


----------



## DSS3 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, Kollias is god.

I really love how he does one foot blasts... it just sounds absolutely crushing and relentless - even more soulless than a normal, two footed blast.


----------



## huber (Jan 26, 2007)

Isn't he like teaching the first Extreme Metal Drumming course at a school over seas?

His work on AOTW is awesome.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 26, 2007)

"joey from slipknot is better"

I love youtubers


----------



## Lozek (Jan 26, 2007)

He was fast, but his double pedal work was really slipping behind his hands. Still impressive though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 26, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> "joey from slipknot is better"
> 
> I love youtubers




Well Joey from Slipknot is actually VERY talented. I wouldn't say either of them are "better" than each other, but I bought the Roadrunner United CD/DVD and watched the DVD portion. They show Joey playing drum tracks in a studio.... holy crap he was awesome!!!  They also play slightly different styles of metal too... so I'd have to see Joey do the same type of double-bass. Joey also plays guitar pretty well which is another prop I'd have to give to him! Plus one thing that I like best is a drummer that can create a cool beat that doesn't all sound the same.... just being uber fast at double bass doesn't make you an incredible drummer it just means you have fast feet!


----------



## Jon (Jan 26, 2007)

wow!  musta put crack in his wheaties damnn !


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 26, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Well Joey from Slipknot is actually VERY talented. I wouldn't say either of them are "better" than each other, but I bought the Roadrunner United CD/DVD and watched the DVD portion. They show Joey playing drum tracks in a studio.... holy crap he was awesome!!!  They also play slightly different styles of metal too... so I'd have to see Joey do the same type of double-bass. Joey also plays guitar pretty well which is another prop I'd have to give to him! Plus one thing that I like best is a drummer that can create a cool beat that doesn't all sound the same.... just being uber fast at double bass doesn't make you an incredible drummer it just means you have fast feet!



Actually Joey used to play in Anal Blast, but they aren't nearly as fast as Nile. For anyone who has never heard Anal Blast, download the cd Vaginal Vempire


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm sorry but they got dick squat on Tim Waterson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLHu6jNI2pQ


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2007)

is it just constant speed and fills, or is it actually interesting beats?


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 27, 2007)

Neither raymond herrera nor Lombardo has anything on kollias when it comes to pedalspeed. Herrera is an awesome stop and go drummer and his coordination is fantastic. But The top death metal drummers are in a league of their own.


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 27, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Neither raymond herrera nor Lombardo has anything on kollias when it comes to pedalspeed. Herrera is an awesome stop and go drummer and his coordination is fantastic. But The top death metal drummers are in a league of their own.



+1

Herrera is still pretty good though, I watched him play the song "Cyberwaste" from the side of the stage and to my surprise when the section with the blast beats came im, he was doing with them with one foot. They arent that slow either on that song.

He's nothing on Adam Jarvis from Misery Index who I was there to see though, haha.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 28, 2007)

Anything I've ever seen with Herrera I've noticed the only interesting things he does is with his feet. I never see any really interesting fills or really nice grooves, just cool double bass patterns.

EDIT: I should add I'm not a fan of Fear Factory, and havn't listened to too much of their stuff, just watching videos of him on youtube.


----------



## bulb (Jan 28, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Well Joey from Slipknot is actually VERY talented. I wouldn't say either of them are "better" than each other, but I bought the Roadrunner United CD/DVD and watched the DVD portion. They show Joey playing drum tracks in a studio.... holy crap he was awesome!!!  They also play slightly different styles of metal too... so I'd have to see Joey do the same type of double-bass. Joey also plays guitar pretty well which is another prop I'd have to give to him! Plus one thing that I like best is a drummer that can create a cool beat that doesn't all sound the same.... just being uber fast at double bass doesn't make you an incredible drummer it just means you have fast feet!


well first off joey is NOT TIGHT, i have seen that section you are talking about, and he really didnt do anything amazing there, he has his style and he isnt a bad drummer, he is definitely the source of the sound of slipknot, but honestly man what good is it having a drummer who isnt tight live and who plays the same fills over and over and over...

maybe its just me, but i cant stand that...watch or listen to any live vid of his and listen to how much his tempo wavers and how sloppy his double bass is.
even that nile guy was getting a little uneven with the double bass towards the end of the first section, but he is definitely at least from a technical standpoint a much better drummer...


----------



## Variant (Mar 16, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> +1
> 
> Herrera is still pretty good though, I watched him play the song "Cyberwaste" from the side of the stage and to my surprise when the section with the blast beats came im, he was doing with them with one foot. They arent that slow either on that song.



Agreed, having seen FF a number of times, he's just fucking flawless... on par with Gene Hoglan, who is also a human drum machine. But I will _*also*_ say that he's got nothing on the improvisation/fill quality of Koallias (Nile), Roddy (Hate Eternal), or Smith (Suffocation).


----------



## Leec (Mar 16, 2007)

He's clearly very good, but I prefer the more sophisticated playing of people like Weckl, Smith and Donati. They all have the capacity to play very fast kick and snare parts (they can all "gravity blast" or whatever that Rabb technique is called) but it's their polyrhythmic stuff and their inventiveness with things like songos.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 16, 2007)

Apples and oranges dude. Kollias is a death metal drummer, those other guys are fusion/jazz/whatever guys. I don't know about Kollias, but Roddy can pull off those other styles nicely, he just happens to play death metal, which is about fast double bass and blast beats.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 17, 2007)

Flo Mounier FTW! He kicks ass too!


----------



## Leec (Mar 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Apples and oranges dude. Kollias is a death metal drummer, those other guys are fusion/jazz/whatever guys. I don't know about Kollias, but Roddy can pull off those other styles nicely, he just happens to play death metal, which is about fast double bass and blast beats.



Oh sure, I appreciate the difference. I like some DM and I appreciate the work it takes to be consistent at blasting, fast kick work and whatnot. But at the same time, it's not impossible to draw some parallels. A lot of the techniques used in DM can be seen in fusion playing but seldom the other way around. It's because of this that I find drummers like Donati and Smith to be more well-rounded and more sophisitcated

And yeah, Roddy really can pull off fusion playing very well. And he's clearly a very well studied player. He has loads of really cool exercise videos on his site.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 18, 2007)

Leec said:


> And yeah, Roddy really can pull off fusion playing very well. And he's clearly a very well studied player. He has loads of really cool exercise videos on his site.



My only wish is that he could incorporate that into the DM thing more, as it stands now, Roddy is of my least favorite DM drummer simply because his playing lacks variety. To his defense, he owns up to it though:

From his website:
_*"Keep in mind it's taken me all my life to get where I am with my playing. I never set out to be a fast drummer or to set any records (although I do own a drumometer). With Hate eternal, we just want to have a really intense feeling, and most of the time, the only way we can do that is to pound you with blast beats and double bass."*_


To me, its a shame to limit DM this, but hey, that's DM, and that why I don't play it anymore.


----------



## Leec (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean. His playing would benefit greatly from a little more than brute force.
I don't want to appear to down on DM because I used to really like some and still like a one or two bands in the genre. I understand that some DM bands are playing stuff that must be really satisfying to pull off and takes a lot of skill and work. But as a listener, I prefer a little more texture in music and can only tolerate a few bands for a short burst before I lose interest and notice too many similarities. As a musician, I've played in one DM band and had a lot of fun doing it, but ultimately lost interest in writing songs that resulted in such a similar overall effect.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Mar 31, 2007)

That dude from Nile has awesome footwork. I watched a couple other vids of him on youtube and picked up some pointers for myself. Now for pure speed on double bass, grind, and blast beats I have yet to see anyone faster than Pete "the feet" Sandoval in his heyday with Morbid Angel. I saw them on the Domination tour, and that dude is unreal.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 1, 2007)

Heavy Ed said:


> I have yet to see anyone faster than Pete "the feet" Sandoval in his heyday with Morbid Angel. I saw them on the Domination tour, and that dude is unreal.



Fuck yes man. Opening of the Gates (on Gateways) @ 1:25 is like


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 1, 2007)

Opening of the Gates news.

Pete played triplets in the studio. Trey wanted straight 16ths. It was too fast and impossible for Pete. Pete said himself "dude, i'm not a machine" and was pretty annoyed by Trey's lack of understanding. 

Later, Trey did some editing and made the beat a 16th note roll. Pete was thoroughly pissed and he absolutely refuses to play the song live b/c 1, it's impossible and 2- he will not compromise and play triplets live either b/c Trey disrespected him with this song. 

Also, Roddy is IMO the most versatile death metal drummer in a blast beat context. Other DM drummers may mix it up by breaking away from the incessant blasting, thus introducing variety. Playing different beats and whatnot. Kolias kinda does that.. but he doesn't play different beats as much... but he'll throw out a drum roll every 5 seconds to break up the blast.

Roddy is the best at keeping up the blast, while using his free foot to play latin ostinatos or claves or whatever you call them on a free pedal connected to various sound sources such as ribbon crashers, auxilary snare drums, a cowbell, etc.

Going by at 250bpm, it's often hard to hear, though. There's plenty of youtube footage of him tracking I Monarch songs where you see and hear him moving his feet around to different pedals, riding a cymbal with a swing pattern while blasting, riding a cymbal in triplet quarter note time over straight insane blasting.

Hate Eternal lacks dynamic... and they knew it. As it was mentioned, roddy explained plenty of times that the band was about 1200% ugly abraisive and precise blitzkreig pummeling, nonstop. 

and unlike many other extreme drummers out there, the track he'll lay down may only need a single punchin for a mistake nobody heard.

also, he tracked Nile's Black Seeds of Vengeance, filling in for their drummer with a bum shoulder, after learning the songs after a week or so.


----------



## TotallyBr00tal (Apr 16, 2007)

psyphre said:


> My only wish is that he could incorporate that into the DM thing more, as it stands now, Roddy is of my least favorite DM drummer simply because his playing lacks variety. To his defense, he owns up to it though:
> 
> From his website:
> _*"Keep in mind it's taken me all my life to get where I am with my playing. I never set out to be a fast drummer or to set any records (although I do own a drumometer). With Hate eternal, we just want to have a really intense feeling, and most of the time, the only way we can do that is to pound you with blast beats and double bass."*_
> ...



Dude some of the stuff he incorporates into the music is ridiculous, if you watch him play he does a lot of stuff other DM drummers and even non DM drummers don't do. IMO DM is one of the few genres of music that is really progressing and pushing the limits of musicianship. DM in general is just very hard to play. My drum teacher is a very good drummer especially at jazz and prog rock, he has very fast feet but he can't play DM cause of the endurance , you really have to work at being able to play that fast for so long. The Blast beats sound easy but they are very hard, I know people that play drums very well and they won't even attempt to try and play blast beats. I've been playing drums for about two years now and its gonna take a few more before my drumming catches up to my guitar playing.



Leec said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. His playing would benefit greatly from a little more than brute force.
> I don't want to appear to down on DM because I used to really like some and still like a one or two bands in the genre. I understand that some DM bands are playing stuff that must be really satisfying to pull off and takes a lot of skill and work. But as a listener, I prefer a little more texture in music and can only tolerate a few bands for a short burst before I lose interest and notice too many similarities. As a musician, I've played in one DM band and had a lot of fun doing it, but ultimately lost interest in writing songs that resulted in such a similar overall effect.



You need to listen to the band CYNIC The albumFocus is ridiculous its a DM album with a mixture of everything and sounds amazing.http://shop.relapse.com/store/product.aspx?ProductID=18092
here is a link buy it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 16, 2007)

funny, first thing I thought when I saw the title of this thread was "george kollias"



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Apples and oranges dude. Kollias is a death metal drummer, those other guys are fusion/jazz/whatever guys. I don't know about Kollias, but Roddy can pull off those other styles nicely, he just happens to play death metal, which is about fast double bass and blast beats.



Kollias grew up on jazz drumming and his mentor was a famous jazz drummer, though his name escapes me...


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 18, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Opening of the Gates news.
> 
> Pete played triplets in the studio. Trey wanted straight 16ths. It was too fast and impossible for Pete. Pete said himself "dude, i'm not a machine" and was pretty annoyed by Trey's lack of understanding.
> 
> Later, Trey did some editing and made the beat a 16th note roll. Pete was thoroughly pissed and he absolutely refuses to play the song live b/c 1, it's impossible and 2- he will not compromise and play triplets live either b/c Trey disrespected him with this song.




Very interesting. Drums are not an easy instrument to play. Although they are the instrument responsible for keeping time, it's the hardest instrument to play in time! The motions are so large compared to guitar, bass or keyboards.


----------

